# Are you having difficulties conceiving? What helps you get through it?



## a.truckova (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

My name is Anna and I am a Trainee Clinical Psychologist. As part of my doctoral training I am conducting a research project looking at what helps women through unsuccessful conception attempts.

If you are having difficulties becoming pregnant and are going through IVF (or plan to do so), then I would like to invite you to take part in this doctoral study. You will be given £10 for your participation.

For more information (with no obligation to participate) please contact me on [email protected]

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

